# SMI Adressierung mit KL6831



## Darkghost (18 März 2017)

Hallo,

KL6831 hab ich jetzt vermutlich zum Laufen gebracht.
Nur kann ich die SMI Motoren von WAREMA nicht ansprechen.

Auf dem Kabeln stehen die Slave-ID. So wie es aussieht stehen die ersten beiden Ziffern für den Hersteller.
Der restliche Hex-Wert ist dann wohl die Adresse. Die Adresse muss dann noch zur Verwendung mit der KL6831 z.B. für den Baustein FB_SMIUpStep in eine dezimal Zahl umgewandelt werden.
Soweit so gut.

Wenn ich jetzt 
eAddrType						: E_SMIAddrType := eSMIAddrTypeSlaveId;
dwAddr				                : DWORD := 41994895; (*Kue West -> 01 0280CA8F *)
dwAddrOption					: DWORD :=  7; (*0x07	7	Fa. WAREMA Renkhoff GmbH *)

bekomme ich als Error (udiErrorIdDown) den Fehlercode:
0x8001 32769 Keine Rückantwort vom SMI-Antrieb. 
SMI Moroten habe ich schon mit 230V auf I+ bzw I- getestet. Daher müsste die Verkabelung eigentlich stimmten. Für die Nutzung mit der SPS habe ich die Kabel an 7 und 8 (https://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?bus_terminal/kl6831.htm) der Klemme angeschlossen.

Wenn ich über den FB_SMISyn versuche Infos über die SMI Motoren herauszubekommen, dann kommt der Fehlercode 0x800E
Der SMI-Befehl unterstützt nicht die Adressierung per Slave-Id (eAddrType = eSMIAddrTypeSlaveId).

Hatte jemand auch schon mal das Problem oder weiss wie ich außer über die Slave-ID die SMI Motoren von WAREMA ansprechen kann.
In der Doku stehen noch weitere Möglichkeiten (eSMIAddrTypeAddress, eSMIAddrTypeBroadcast, eSMIAddrTypeManufacturer), die wollen aber alle nicht so richtig funktionieren.

Grüße
Stefan


----------

